# Who is ready to go camping?



## Stormy

I wish it was summer, to be camping right now, cooking hotdogs and marshmallows over an open fire. Anyone else been missing it, too? Or anyone still camping currently?


----------



## campfire

I am really missing camping these days . I am curiously waiting for the winter to come so that we will be able to enjoy camping . I have planned camping program with my camper comunity . We will be on soon in the summer .


----------



## popuptrailercamper

We are desparate to go. The kids are driving me nuts. They saw a show the other day where Dora and Boots were putting up this tent for some reason. And the rest of the day, I got no peace.

As little as they are, I am amazed that they think about camping all the time. They ask if they can put the little tent up in the sun room to sleep. And they like to pretend the fireplace in the living room is their campfire.


----------



## mailfire99

Yep, we are ready to go too. I like the colder weather during christmas and stuff, but when thats over, I am ready for spring and camping. It wont be long, but definitely cant get here quick enough.


----------



## antigua

I've been ready to go camping again about 1 day after our last camping trip. I think the worst day I had was when I had to put the trailer in storage. Spring is right around the corner. The problem is waiting. That corner is a long ways away. Oh well, it gives me time to plan out my summer and booking campsites.


----------



## rcButterfly

I'm ready, lets go. I dont know how much longer I can wait, or how much longer the family can wait. Everytime its a sunny day outside we look at each other and wonder why we arent camping yet. But, we know why, cause its COLD, but sometimes I dont think I would care, lets just go....


----------



## glfortner

Yep we are ready to go too. A couple weekends ago we had a slight warm up and debated giving it a try. Family came into town and we weren't able to go but the next warm up we are going!


----------



## roadhouse

mailfire99 said:


> Yep, we are ready to go too. I like the colder weather during christmas and stuff, but when thats over, I am ready for spring and camping. It wont be long, but definitely cant get here quick enough.


Don't you follks from down south camp year round? 
I didn't put our camper away until Thanksgiving weekend(got 6" of snow that weekend). I'm hoping to get it ready and start camping the end of March. 
Kids have spring break March 28th thru April 6th, so I want to go somewhere. Even tho' the days might only be a high of 50* with nights in the 20's. Similar to when I put it away after hunting season.


----------



## mailfire99

Lot of people do...We usually camp from around march - october, then it gets a little chilly. there are days in january when its 60, but days when its 20, so we usually leave the camper winterized until about march. otherwise, we may get a busted water line if not in use.


----------



## ctfortner

We are in west TN and we dont camp all year. It gets down to the teens here, sometimes single digits. So we leave our camper winterized about 4 months out of the year. We went camping a couple of times last year when it was in the 20's at night, and it was a little too cold for us. mainly the little one


----------



## roadhouse

mailfire99 said:


> Lot of people do...We usually camp from around march - october, then it gets a little chilly. there are days in january when its 60, but days when its 20, so we usually leave the camper winterized until about march. otherwise, we may get a busted water line if not in use.


We get freezing nights here starting sometimes in late Sept. We left our camper at the same campground Sept-Nov last fall for hunting season. Starting in mid Oct. I had to winterize our camper each Sunday when we left, then un-winterize it when we got back the following Friday. It was some what a pain, but worth it not getting any frozen pipes..


----------



## terri01p

ME...ME...ME....yea I'm about sick of the cold now, we are ready to GO...GO...Go !


----------



## ctfortner

2nd that terri. We are ready to. Warm weather has struck a few times here and we have the fever, bad....Think we are going next weekend, if the weather holds like it has been


----------



## kiteri

I bought my tent today!!!! A 10 x 14 trek canvas tent! I am officially READY!!!!


----------



## terri01p

kiteri said:


> I bought my tent today!!!! A 10 x 14 trek canvas tent! I am officially READY!!!!


 
Kiteri good for you, I'm excited for you ! Do they post pictures here ? If you can post some.I would like to post a few pictures myself... isn't it so much fun to get something new..lol..CONGRATS !


----------



## kiteri

Here is a link to a picture:

Google Image Result for http://www.camptents.com/images/CanvasTents/CanvasTentLargewithfly.jpg


----------



## antigua

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! I'm so ready to go camping!, I have a couple of sites booked already. June 13th is our first trip of the season. Not soon enough for me though.
Congrats on the new tent kiteri.


----------



## mariahdawn

Congrats Kiteri on the new tent! I like the canvas ones too.... Well, not to rub it in, but where I live we camp ALL YEAR!! :10220:


----------



## ctfortner

You can post pictures here, absolutely! See the pic below showing how. If you still need help, send me a message, I will be glad to help. 











> As Mailfire posted in another thread


Also, 
Microsoft has a wonderful tool to cure the large photo size problem. Its called Image Resizer. Once installed, you can simply right click on any image and it will resize it for you, greatly reducing the photo kb/mb size, and keeping a good quality for posting. Thats what I always use, to reduce my 2-3 MB photos down to KB for posting, emailing, etc..

You can also highlight multiple photos, right click and resize them all at one time. It keeps your original image, and creates you new images called xxxxx.jpg_resized



terri01p said:


> Kiteri good for you, I'm excited for you ! Do they post pictures here ? If you can post some.I would like to post a few pictures myself... isn't it so much fun to get something new..lol..CONGRATS !


----------



## l2l

So far I have 6 camping trips booked and hope to have more soon, so I am just itching to get the camper out of storage and ready for the season.

All depends on what happens with the price of fuel though :whipyobut:


----------



## gordito314

*Michigan Camping*

our club starts camping april 19th... cant wait...we are doing a western theme... 

Last year it was in the high 70's... but we have had weekends where we cancelled in april because we had 8 inchs of snow... 

Im hopeing for 70's


----------

